
Richard Hipp on improving performance using micro-optimizations - pdw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJrsl3fHQ74
======
pdw
Richard Hipp explains the techniques he used to optimize SQLite. While this
was a presentation at a TCL event, there's nothing in his explanation that's
particular to TCL.

